# How to paint over/de-emphasize anus on mounted walleye...please help



## kellykola (Aug 23, 2006)

OK...I'm not sure how to ask this, but I have a dilemma. I caught a 10lb. 9oz. 30" walleye a few years back and had it mounted. The mount is perfect with one exception - the anus (yes, that's what I said...the butthole) on this fish is overly large and very red. I don't remember this area of the fish being so pronounced when I caught it, but for some reason, the taxidermist seems to have payed special attention to this feature. And...over the years it has been bothering more and more. Anyway, I recently had to relocate where the fish is hanging in my house and the "red eye" is the first thing you see when coming into the room and it's driving me crazy. I'd like to soften it up a little bit by adding some white paint, but I don't want to screw anything up. Can anyone give me any suggestions?? Thank you very much!!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Take it to a proven fish taxidermist to have him or her touch it up. Or if you don't really care much about the cosmetics, take a cotton ball, put a drop of white paint on the ball, dab that on a paper towel so you are only tamping with a slight residue of the paint on the cotton ball, to cover the red area. Your not painting a truck fender, so don't load the paint up.


----------

